# Online jobs board aimed at Australia working holiday visa holders



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Young people on holiday in Australia or planning a long stay can now look for temporary positions on a new online jobs board which features the latest vacancies. Many Australian tourism businesses are currently struggling to fill temporary positions. They are being encouraged to take advantage of a recently launched online jobs board that allows [...]

Click to read the full news article: Online jobs board aimed at Australia working holiday visa holders...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

